# William Marrion Branham



## Phil D. (Sep 26, 2019)

I was wondering if any PBers are familiar with the the 20th century faith-healer and self-proclaimed end-time prophet William Marrion Branham, or have had any interactions with his present-day followers who identify as The Message - and if so, what thoughts they may have. My wife and I grew up together in that cult, and virtually all of our families remain deeply devoted to it, with some holding leadership positions.


----------

